# boots rolling out



## hammerlogging (Nov 14, 2009)

another pair of boots, and these are rolling out too. Really just the right one.

I went with the spring heel, which I way prefer. Yes, i work steep ground all the time, and rolled out boots are common. But, I hate it, especially once I'm walking on flat. Its hard on the boots and my ankles.

Any suggestions to counter this tendency in my boots? A shim on the outside of the insole? Any suggestions to get my right boot back into good up and down form? Argh.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 14, 2009)

You need to take the boots off, get you some of thoes jumbo rubber bands & do excersized to strengthen the tendons in your ankles.

My left is terrible terrible terrible for rolling, i have seen the complete bottom of my shoe on many occasions, then i got my whites and havent had any sevier accidents yet.

Tennis shoes however can put a hurtin on me in a hurry, usually when im tired, sometimes on flat damn ground,ive been reduced to tears andd allmost taken for bereath due th the pain.


They say a bad roll is more painfull than actually breaking the darn thing But im afraid mine is just gonna snap clean off one day


----------



## slowp (Nov 14, 2009)

The Kulien bootmakers offered to look at my Wescos, but I didn't have them with me. I've heard about soaking them and reshaping them, but that sounds suspicious since we wander around in wet conditions here anyway. If they are fairly new, I'd send them back, if I had a backup pair to wear. Good luck.


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 14, 2009)

though I have had my ankle roll out, which does suck, my ankles are not bad off. Its more just that the boots themselves are rolling out, the uppers are rolling out over the outside of the sole, the whole thing is cocked.

I will call Wesco and talk to them about this. One time in the past they toild me to try a narrower size, and they rebuilt a pair like that. But, I cheaped out and didn't go custom. We'll see what they say.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 14, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> though I have had my ankle roll out, which does suck, my ankles are not bad off. Its more just that the boots themselves are rolling out, the uppers are rolling out over the outside of the sole, the whole thing is cocked.
> 
> I will call Wesco and talk to them about this. One time in the past they toild me to try a narrower size, and they rebuilt a pair like that. But, I cheaped out and didn't go custom. We'll see what they say.



O i see, custom made are they?


----------



## slowp (Nov 14, 2009)

That is exactly what my Wescos did and why I limped in and got a pair of Kuliens. Wescos aren't cheap. If they are able to fix them, let me know. I will take my pair there. It would be a nice winter road trip.

Madsen's has Wesco spikes in their store now.


----------



## rmh3481 (Nov 14, 2009)

Take a look at the Hoffman 'Winter' Logger calks. They have a rubber encased bottom that wont allow the leather to stretch of get wet.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 14, 2009)

056 kid said:


> O i see, custom made are they?



no, not this pair.

I'll let you know what they say.

Hoffman pacs=great. hoffman leathers=awful, in my opinion


----------



## redprospector (Nov 14, 2009)

I used to have a problem with my boots "rolling out" on me. An old fella told me "If them boots fit your feet, you wouldn't have that problem" 
I thought he was full of crap, so I fought it for a couple of years. I finally broke down and had Wesco custom build me a pair, problem solved.
Wesco can resize them to your custom size if they're not too far off, but it ain't cheap.
Bad part is that I can't even wear a pair of boots off the shelf any more. My feet had a growth spurt about 6 or 7 years ago , and now my right foot is almost a full size smaller than my left foot.

Andy


----------



## slowp (Nov 14, 2009)

I got measured at a shoe store for my Wescos and had to wait for them to be made, so I guess they were custom? I thought they rolled out because of my circumferential problem, a coworker who was very circumferentially challenged had his roll out or what I call pooch out too. I now think it is a problem with the brand. 

I likes my Kuliens but unfortunately it is rubber boot season here.


----------



## coastalfaller (Nov 14, 2009)

I sure like my Viberg's, never a problem with them. I had a pair of Dayton's once, after 3 weeks they had stretched so badly that when laced up the eyelets from top to bottom were touching! And my feet were still swimming in them! When the plane was coming at the end of the shift they went swimming with the fishes at the end of the dock! Made hamburger out of my feet. 

It's rubber boot season here too. I'm stubborn though (dumb?), and wear my Viberg's till the snow flies.


----------



## slowp (Nov 14, 2009)

The snow has flown. Almost clear down to our valley. :bang:


----------



## coastalfaller (Nov 14, 2009)

slowp said:


> The snow has flown. Almost clear down to our valley. :bang:



We had a skiff, but it's all gone for now! Hip hip hooray! I guess I shouldn't cheer too loudly!


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 14, 2009)

We got about an inch here in La grande yesterday, its mostly gone now but its nice and nippy!!!!

I get like a banty rooster this time of year, I just love it!!


----------



## clearance (Nov 14, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> I sure like my Viberg's, never a problem with them.



Same here.


----------



## Greystoke (Nov 15, 2009)

slowp said:


> > I likes my Kuliens
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Kuliens rule


----------



## oregoncutter (Nov 15, 2009)

*Rollover stretching leather!!!*



coastalfaller said:


> I sure like my Viberg's, never a problem with them. I had a pair of Dayton's once, after 3 weeks they had stretched so badly that when laced up the eyelets from top to bottom were touching! And my feet were still swimming in them! When the plane was coming at the end of the shift they went swimming with the fishes at the end of the dock! Made hamburger out of my feet.
> 
> It's rubber boot season here too. I'm stubborn though (dumb?), and wear my Viberg's till the snow flies.



I agree I have bought the vibergs in the past and they ""rolled out", but they lasted alot longer than most the other brands I have bought. I think alot has to do with the leather as well as the fit. I have a pair of Hathorns that also have held up well. One of the worse was a pair of Danner super rainforests, the pair I had prior to that held up well, but I noticed the latter was of softer leather, and a few days in the rain and the lace eyes were getting closer and closer. Allways have a few spare pairs, I usually end up with a half dozen pair of boots around the place between, ones I try to get a little life out of, and ones have I pick up from guy's on needin some money. They definitely hold up better for me when I rotate boots one pair gets wet I let em dry while I wear a different pair. I have walked out a pretty long unit before with my soles electric taped to my leathers , Not Fun.


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 15, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> another pair of boots, and these are rolling out too. Really just the right one.
> 
> I went with the spring heel, which I way prefer. Yes, i work steep ground all the time, and rolled out boots are common. But, I hate it, especially once I'm walking on flat. Its hard on the boots and my ankles.
> 
> Any suggestions to counter this tendency in my boots? A shim on the outside of the insole? Any suggestions to get my right boot back into good up and down form? Argh.


.

IMO you need to put 2 triconies on the outside of the heels , They are wonderful for pushing up against the tendancy to roll over the heel ... Seriously give them a try ... I think spring heels help you roll your ankles . DO NOT put any triconies on the inside of the heel .. That could break your ankle ... 2 or 3 on the outside of the heel .. They also help walking on slick steep ground ....


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 16, 2009)

*Vibergs*



clearance said:


> Same here.



That makes 3


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 16, 2009)

*the strategy*

So, I should have ordered a narrowere "custom" boot. But, I didn't. I think I'll put a 2nd felt insole in the right boot. Though iresisted up to this point, I've strated to crank the laces tight-- I didn't hoping they wouldn't stretch as much and have the sides meet- which they are now met. 

Inevitably I'll snag some new calk pacs for bad winter days, come spring order a new pair of leathers from an undecided source, and then send these back for a rebuild, narrower. lots o money, but I should be set for atleast a whole year after that. Atleast. Cause 2 pairs last longer than 3 ind. pairs worn all the time.

Thanks for the advice, and I'll keep my eyes out for yet enother boot thread to keep posted on whats the favorite boot.

Do you have to be on site to get a good set of Kuliens?


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 16, 2009)

Full length false toungs, they will tighten things up, they did for me..


----------



## coastalfaller (Nov 16, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Full length false toungs, they will tighten things up, they did for me..



That works well. I've also used an old felt pac insole, cut in half underneath the tongues. It also helps with "lace bite" too!


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 17, 2009)

*22 months*

Thats how long I,ve been wearing my Viberg 105T . I got them in 2002 . Size 10 E and I haven't weighed less than 240 lbs ... They havn't been rebuilt yet ,cause they don,t need to be ....Working in places where it rains 160" a year and the term steep ground isn't used if you can walk up hill without useing your hands....The last 3 pair of Wescos I had didn,t make it 6 months and were uncomfortable ...Whites last maybe 9 months . Buffalo,s lasted 14 months and 16 months ........ A guy , Skip Eriksen A real good faller , told me Vibergs were the toughest boot he had ever seen .......... And he had had Kulien's ...........I would say my Vibergs have a full season in Southeast left before they need a rebuild , But maybe 2 more seasons ........ That makes them the cheapest corks in the world .....How many years of 5 days a week , with lots of steep ground and rain do the Kuliens last ... If they are a comfortable boot for thier owners , thats awesome . But I think Viberg's are the best cork shoe on earth !!!!!!! And the worst part of my day is when I have to take them off ......They are that comfortable !


----------



## slowp (Nov 17, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> Do you have to be on site to get a good set of Kuliens?



360-736-6943 is their phone number. You might PM tarzantrees because I think he got his via phone measurements. 

Just to let you know, we're having some weather this week and things might get interesting in Chehalis/Centralia, where the Kuliens are made.


----------

